# Anyone got a 2008 Tribute 650 ?



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi...I have just bought a 2008 Tribute and for the life of me I can't make up the beds, my wife is already disappointed she'l go ballistic when she finds out we cannot have a decent bed.
Can someone please help ?

many thanks....Mike


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.tribby.co.uk/forum/ dedicated forum for Tribute but your handbook should tell you.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

November's MMM magazine did a head to head report on the Tribute 650 and the Devon Aztec. The Tribute bed was reported as, "It helps if you are into jigsaws." There is a picture showing the layout of the cushions. It does not look like a well thought out system at all. Hope that you manage to sort it out.


----------



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks people....nothing about the beds in the handbook :
I will try to get Novembers MMM....and hope that helps.

....Mike


----------



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi again...I found another booklet which explains it....not very well but better than nothing...I think.

....cheers....Mike


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Used to have the 2006 Tribute and the beds in that were a little confusing. :wink:


----------

